# ROSTOV-ON-DON | Hyatt Regency Don-Plaza Rostov | 15 fl | U/C



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

Hyatt Regency Rostov-Don Plaza has 188 rooms and 43 suites, a Congress part will consist of 12 halls and takes two levels of the Center, said Demishin. In addition, the AICC will include SPA and fitness centers, 25-metre swimming pool, a shopping center 7.8 thousand square meters with atrium, offices totalling 2 thousand square meters, and the three-level parking for 223 car spaces. Total area of the AICC will amount to 60 thousand square meters.


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*07.04.13*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*21.04.2013*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*26.12.13*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)

*18.01.14*


----------



## xfury (Jun 16, 2008)




----------

